# MAC acl doesn't work on hostapd

## Adrien

Hi!   :Very Happy: 

I configured hostapd today for my madwifi-based AP with WPA encryption.

The AP seems to work just fine with WPA and I can connect with my laptop.

The thing is I want to use MAC authentication and it doesn't seem to work.

Here's my /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf:

```
bridge=br0 (ath0 is bridged with wired interfaces)

interface=ath0

driver=madwifi

logger_syslog=-1

logger_syslog_level=2

logger_stdout=-1

logger_stdout_level=2

debug=0

dump_file=/tmp/hostapd.dump

ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd

ctrl_interface_group=0

ssid=my_ESSID

# Station MAC address -based authentication

# 0 = accept unless in deny list

# 1 = deny unless in accept list

# 2 = use external RADIUS server (accept/deny lists are searched first)

macaddr_acl=1

accept_mac_file=/etc/hostapd/hostapd.accept

deny_mac_file=/etc/hostapd/hostapd.deny

auth_algs=3

eap_server=0

own_ip_addr=127.0.0.1

wpa=3

wpa_psk=<my_PSK>

wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_pairwise=TKIP CCMP

```

And in my /etc/hostapd/hostapd.access I put the authorized MAC adress (from my laptop and workstation wireless ifaces):

```
# List of MAC addresses that are allowed to authenticate (IEEE 802.11)

# with the AP.

00:11:22:33:44:55 # laptop iface

11:22:33:44:55:66 # workstation iface
```

So if I comment the laptop MAC adress line, like this:

```
# List of MAC addresses that are allowed to authenticate (IEEE 802.11)

# with the AP.

#00:11:22:33:44:55 # laptop iface

11:22:33:44:55:66 # workstation iface
```

The laptop is still able to connect whereas it shouldn't!   :Confused: 

Any ideas about this?   :Smile: 

----------

## felicehome

hi, 

it's maybe a little late for a reply. I just wanted to confirm that I have exactly the same problem here. Seems to be a madwifi related problem. Couldn't hardly find anything googling about this topic. Just this one: http://lists.shmoo.com/pipermail/hostap/2005-April/010062.html.

Anybody knows a solution to this ?

Cheers Felice[/url]

----------

